# Лазерная эндоскопия



## Buggy(Денис) (2 Июн 2008)

Здравствуйте. Хотел узнать, читал на многих форумах про микродискэктомию лазером, хирурги которые уже обычной эндоскопической микродискэктомией занимаются довольно долго, говорят что обработка и лечение диска лазером это полное надувательство больных. В европе этим методом не лечат тоже.
Клиника есть в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге, кто что знает про этот метод лечения, откликнитесь пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Лазерная эндоскопия*



> микродискэктомия лазером


Дайте ссылку, где вы про это прочитали?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Лазерная эндоскопия*

Попробую прокомментировать осторожно.
Много раз общался с израильским профессором, ведущим нейрохирургом известного госпиталя. Эндоскопической микродискэктомией занимается не довольно долго, а очень долго. Одновременно занимается наукой - в основном применением лазеров в нейрохирургии (хирургических и терапевтических). Пока альтернативы эндоскопической микродискэктомии не видит. 
Не точно, с большой вероятностью подтверждаю, что в Европе лазеры в этом плане не используют. Месяца 4-5 назад помогал в переводе китайской статьи о лазерной декомпрессии диска. Результаты хорошие. Очень.
Я за отработанные методы и  попытки внедрить новое.


----------



## Ell (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Лазерная эндоскопия*

"Популяризаторами и основоположниками лазерного направления в нейрохирургии стали австрийские нейрохирурги F. Heppner и W. Ascher P. (1976, 1977).

Внедрение лазерной техники в нейрохирургическую практику создало условия для разработки принципиально новых операций, основанных на использовании интенсивного лазерного излучения, позволяющего рассекать, коагулировать и вапоризировать биологические ткани.

В 1988 г. нейрохирургом из Граца П.В. Ашером была разработана методика малоинвазивного хирургического лечения дискогенных радикулитов с использованием лазерного излучения. 


Метод вмешательства заключается в следующем. Пораженный диск пунктируют иглой диаметром 1,2 мм, используя заднебоковым или (реже) трансдуральный доступ. Положение иглы контролируют с помощью ренгеновского электронно-оптического преобразователя. Затем в иглу вводят гибкий кварцевый световод диаметром 600 или 800 мкм, через который подают лазерное излучение в импульсном режиме. Режим излучения задают с помощью электронного управления. Манипуляция выполняют в течение 40–60 мин. Использование лазерной энергии позволяет добиться вапоризации (выпаривания) пульпозного ядра диска и сохранить его фиброзное кольцо при значительном снижении в нем давления.


H.M. Mayer и соавторы [81] описали результаты лечения 6 больных с использованием чрезкожной пункционной нуклеотомии Nd YAG-лазером. Они отметили, что лазерное излучение позволяет испарить большее количество пульпозного ядра (по сравнению с механическим методом). 

Обобщенные данные о лечении дискогенной патологии с использованием различных типов лазеров были представлены на V Международном конгрессе малоинвазивной хирургии позвоночника (Испания, 1998). Были рассмотрены методы объективизации эффективности операций, неудачи при пункционных вмешательствах, результаты лечения больных с патологией межпозвонковых дисков. Освещены различные подходы к выбору разовой и суммарной дозы лазерного излучения, определены алгоритмы оказания помощи при дискогенных вертеброгенных радикулитах. 

Casper G. и соавторы (1998) представили результаты лечения 223 больных дискогенным пояснично-крестцовым радикулитом пункционным методом с использованием хольмиевого лазера. По их данным, при применении этой методики, с учетом противопоказаний, положительный результат получен в 92% случаев. " (с)

"Пункционная лазерная микродискэктомия эффективна при локальном или ирритативном корешковом синдроме, а также при миелопатическом синдроме в шейном отделе, особенно у больных молодого и зрелого возраста при гидрофильных грыжах дисков срединной и парамедианной локализации, а также при многоуровневой компрессии." (с)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Лазерная эндоскопия*

Вот и ответ!


----------



## Людмила Аверина (30 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Лазерная эндоскопия*

а лазерная нуклеотомия чем то отличается?и что включает в себя курс реабилитации после лазерной нуклеотомии?


----------

